# Hows postgresql10?



## azathoth (Oct 13, 2017)

Badass?

Better than mariaDB why?

They use oracle at work and what a pain the xyz it is!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

It's the new religious war, PostgreSQL vs. MySQL (and variants). Both have their pros and cons. What's best for one situation may not the best for another.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 13, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It's the new religious war, PostgreSQL vs. MySQL (and variants). Both have their pros and cons. What's best for one situation may not the best for another.


MySQL is really a shit (like PHP):
https://www.slideshare.net/anandology/ten-reasons-to-prefer-postgresql-to-mysql

Its just mind blowing why people prefer it ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

vermaden said:


> MySQL is really a shit (like PHP):
> https://www.slideshare.net/anandology/ten-reasons-to-prefer-postgresql-to-mysql


This looks to be based on MySQL 5.5, 5.7 has a lot of improvements.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 13, 2017)

Not much besides JSON have been fixed:
https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/mysql-nutshell.html
https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/mysql-nutshell.html


----------



## xtaz (Oct 13, 2017)

It really is a new religious war. MySQL itself should be avoided I think in favour of MariaDB. MariaDB is a fork created by the original developers of MySQL. Since Oracle took over MySQL they have left a ton of bugs unfixed, removed the automated tests, and all sorts. The MariaDB guys fix all the bugs.

Also you should avoid the MyISAM engine and only use XtraDB or InnoDB. MyISAM is little more than a glorifed version of grep.

Personally though I switched to Postgresql several years ago and have never looked back. It works a treat for me. Combined with pgbouncer as well which gives a huge performance boost.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 23, 2017)

xtaz said:


> It really is a new religious war. MySQL itself should be avoided I think in favour of MariaDB. MariaDB is a fork created by the original developers of MySQL. Since Oracle took over MySQL they have left a ton of bugs unfixed, removed the automated tests, and all sorts. The MariaDB guys fix all the bugs.
> 
> Also you should avoid the MyISAM engine and only use XtraDB or InnoDB. MyISAM is little more than a glorifed version of grep.
> 
> Personally though I switched to Postgresql several years ago and have never looked back. It works a treat for me. Combined with pgbouncer as well which gives a huge performance boost.




Do you find that people are unwilling to normalize and redesign the db schema after a period of customer data gets into the db?


----------

